# Did anyone ever try ampeater's jig to make lazy Larry's ?



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone did try ampeater's jig to make lazy Larry's ? I'm referring to the two tone boards that Larry makes


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't 
A link might be a good reminder?


----------

